# 2012 Comanche Bluetooth



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Please be gentle I am no techie...:smile2:


I have successfully paired my steam powered mobile phone with the Bluetooth in my MH. In my previous MH (using the same phone), they automatically paired when I got in however with the new one they don't! Therefore I have to go into my phone settings; search for the device; and press connect.


The head unit in my Comanche is the one with the media pack (sat nav, TV etc).


I want it to automatically 'find' my phone: ss this something that can be sorted in the Comanche or is it a phone issue? The phone is a small slim (old) Nokia. The Comanche settings are set to Auto in terms of searching.


TIA


Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There is a time limit when you switch on the phone settings for blue tooth, so one might not see the other because of this. However I would recommend putting the radio on first and then ask the phone to search.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry for being thick but what do you mean by "time limit"?


The phone has the MH in its memory...if I check now its there (and the MH isn't!). In my last MH I jumped in the cab and it bleeped as it connected. In this one it doesn't - I have to go into the phone settings; click on Paired devices; select the MH; then click 'connect'


I just wondered if I could do it without the phone fiddling (which also requires the use of reading glasses these days:frown2


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Graham.

The "time limit" cabby refers to is when you first pair the two devices. Once you've pressed the pair button there is a limited time to complete the pair before the bluetooth becomes hidden to prevent further (unwanted) pairings.

On my 2013 Dakota the bluetooth does automatically reconnect to my phone once the radio is switch on.

As far as I can think the only setting that may be preventing yours from doing the same will be in the media unit, not in your phone.

If you go into bluetooth and then into settings (the cogged wheel) it should look like mine in the photo below where CONNECT is set to Auto. If it's showing as manual then if you just tap on the word Manual that should change the setting to Auto.

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Phil, I missed that.:surprise:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Phil but my settings are exactly that - Pair and Auto as per your photo.


Its not a drama - I'll have plenty of time to fiddle around when Im away


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

While you are fiddling, will Rome burn or be told there are other more important jobs to be done.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> While you are fiddling, will Rome burn or be told there are other more important jobs to be done.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


I think I will have exhausted most important jobs by the 2nd week of the holiday tbh:grin2:

Have packed 4 books just in case :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------

